# July Dazzlers - Clomid 2ww!



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sending heaps and heaps of special wishes for some bfp's in July...


Sue 3rd July 

Helen 1 

Sweets 

Anne 

Johanna 17th July 

Ju 19th July 

Alison D 

Alison 31 

Nicky 

Emma 20th July

AC (Ali) 20th July 

Helen 66 21st July

Laine 1st Aug


Can I have your test dates please?

Laine x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Laine, 

Im truly sorry that your AF arrived , nasty witch we were all eagerly waiting for it not to come..

^group^Im sure we all send you huge hugs and its our turn to keep you going through this like you do with us..

Please dont be disheartened, next month may be your lucky month, wishing you lots of luck , you deserve it

Lots of Lv Ju x x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Where is everyone one? maybe I amon wrong thread?? Anyway just to say hi and wondering how all are getting on in 2ww?? SUE good luck tomorrow,thinking of you!!
I dont know if I am in my 2ww as I dont know whether I ovulated this month? Blood resulys for day 21 say no (1.2) And OPK 'S also say no as had no positive this month. CD25 today last month got AF on day 33 so will just have to bide my time and see what happens. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU LOVE FROM JOHANNA XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sue

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## Le (May 21, 2004)

Hi Laine

Are you wanting our pg test dates...not sure!!!

No idea about me if thats the case, I'm on day 46 


lots of love and fairy dust

Lou (Le)


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Laine

I've just noticed my status has changed from newbie to junior member . My next date is 9th July.

Lots of love

Anne xxx


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi Laine

Not sure about my date as it's first time on clomid cd23, my cycle before was always 28 days, but i know clomid can alter cycle.

Good luck to all Alison D


----------



## bethan_s (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiya Laine, 

Wasn't sure what test date you meant so will tell you what cd I am on. (I have a 31dy Cycle)

I am cd 12...Hope that ok 

Love K x


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Laine

Seems we're all a bit confused  about what dates you are after.

I'm on my 4th cycle of clomid, day 10, cycle usually 27/8 days (at least for the past few months).

I'm not yet having blood tests, follie tracking etc - first clinic appt on 12th July.

  

ali


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Laine! I finally got a positive reading on the OPK!! It was yesterday and day 26 so I think that gives me a test date for 14 days on which is July 17 th. Is that right? Seems like yonks away!!!!! Oh well at least my mind it at rest about the ovulation even though it is very late in cycle! Good luck to the rest of you in 2ww!!!! Johanna


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

SUE- JUST WONDERING HOW YOU ARE DOING? HOPE YOU ARE OK LOVE JOHANNA


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

The date I am after is your pg test date. It is worked out roughly as 14 days after you get a +ve opk.

Sue - I have been thinking of you too and hope you are o.k?

Laine x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Laine

My test date is 20th July (+ve OPK today).



ali


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Well all is not too good at the moment, needless to say BFN for me, more info on clomid thread  

Take care 
Sue xx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya,

Put me down for 20th too, not that I'm expecting anything though. I've posted why on the Clomid thread, saves me copying and pasting 

Love

Emma x  x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

hi Laine,

no idea of my test date yet but will def be a neg one as ive not ovulated this month 

Lv Ju x x x x x x x x x x x x x 

wishing everybody good luck!!


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hiya Laine, Got opk +ive result on day 26. So my test date will be July 17 th. Will drop a line later. love Johanna xxxx Seems like an eternity!!


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

hi girls,
where are you all
still no news from me. cd 34 and due af in 6 days time. Tempted to do an early test as the one I have can be done 10 days after ovul but am scared to. Maybe I will just wait and see......

How are the rest of you doing??

Bye for now JOHANNA XXX


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi all
(I posted early and it's not shown up - so apols if this later appears double!) ^doh^

You're right Johanna, it has gone quiet in here 

I'm on CD20 have my first hospital appointment today to see where we go from here (4 mths clomid and unexplained infertility - all tests clear so far)

Feeling a bit nervous, but glad things are moving forward (at £75 just to talk to the dr!!!)

Also still got fingers crossed that this months clomid may work.

  

AC (ali)


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone Good Luck for this month sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## Astrid Star (Jul 12, 2004)

I am new to this site and had my et yesterday so will be testing on 20th July. Am already feeling very isolated and weird about the long stretch of time ahead. 

This is my first cycle of IVF and up till now it has gone pretty smoothly. All tips for how to handle the next stage welcome.

Astrid


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Not many testers this month then

Astrid - Welcome to FF! and the 2ww boards. Wishing you much luck in the 2ww. This thread is for girls on Clomid and being as you have just had your et, I thought you might like to join the July Tester 2ww thread? You will get lots of support there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10290

Helen 1 - Thanks sweetheart.

AC (ali) - How did the hossy appt go?

CD16 for me and my test date will be the 1st August.

Laine x


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi all

Laine the hospital was okay. We're going to start IVF!!

Bit frightened about it all, having done a lot of reading we were expecting IUI to be the first option, but they explained that IVF would be better. 

Coz  is due on the 20th it's too soon to start with that cycle so will take clomid again and then start the IVF drugs with the next 

(of course hoping the clomid will work in the meantime )

DH was relieved to hear that I could give myself injections - he thought he would have to do it (and I may still make him!!) And he went rather pale at the mention of the pessaries 

Don't think he'll be complaining about having to provide samples in the future!!

So we have asked the GP if he'll pay for the drugs (Bl**dy hope so as the £1675 upfront payment yesterday was a killer!!!) Then we meet the nurse on 13th August to learn about the drugs etc.

    

so lots of positive thoughts for a BFP this month or that next months clomid works!

   for everyone

AC (ali)


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Laine, 

Im on day 31 and im testing on Monday 19th July as per my gynys advice........guess it wont be a positive as according to day 21 tests ive not ovulated wactch this space for a bfn (negative)

Wishing everyone lots of luck         

Lots of lv Ju xx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Laine, 

Will you stick me in for 17th July for test date please? I have been tempted to do one sooner but my dh asked me not to and to wait and see. So I am remaining strong for a change! Please God some of us will get positive results at the end of 2ww but I am not feeling good about it. It is so hard all this!!!!!! Hope all of you are okay and not finding things too bad. Bye for now Johanna xxxxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Emma are you okay? You have been quiet lately. Hope youre ok


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine,

I am on Cd 24 and test date is 21st July.

Hope your keeping well and good luck to all you ladies out there for bfp's


Love Helen66


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Oh Laine! 
You put me on the list! Thanks soooo much
Sending lots of love and fairydust to all my Clomid friends this July 2ww
Love
Helen1
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

GOSH TESTING TODAY!!!!! AHHHHHH

Doc has sent my water to the lab to test for an infection and says he might as well test for pregnancy as well as im on day 33 today and mylast period was on day 23 last time.....

Please keep your fingers crossed although day 21 said myl levels were 0.4 is it still possible i could be pregnant 

Gosh sweets, im thinking of you

Love Ju x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ju

Everything crossed for you x x

Laine x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Laine,

thanx fo ryour good wishes, its all over for me im afraid just had a negative from the docs , am waiting for the dreaded witch to fly over....

Start 3rd lot of clomid on Monday if no period by then...ho ho more headaches and nausea as well as this water infection if thats what it is ....

ho ho onwards and upwards maybe i will get soem scan answers at the end of august who knows 

WISHING YOU ALL THE BERY BEST FOR THIS MONTH X X X 

Lv Ju x x 

THEY THINK ITS ALL OVER , WELL IT IS FOR THIS MONTH ANYHOW ....


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Ju

So sorry sweetheart xx

Heaps of luck next cycle. How many more do you have with Clomid?

Laine x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine, 

Thanks for putting me on the list and also for your positive thoughts on the Clomid board. Don't think it is possible for me to be pg this month but will just have to wait. Not long to go for test date now anyway, mind you I was 2 days late last month so I will wait and see I suppose.

If I am pg this time, (which I very much doubt) I hope my sister in laws friend doesn't decide to try and work out where I concieved  say no more hehehe!!!

Jules posted to you twice sorry about your results. Keeping everything crossed for you this month hun.

Love Helen66


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Clomid girls

Wishing you all lots of .

Sweets - congratulations on your +hpt. I know what you mean about being a bit scared. I've done 6(!) hpts tests now because of disbelief, but they were all +ve. I have to drop a sample at my GPs tomorrow to get him to confirm. 

Helen1 - congrats too! ^cool^

Well its only a week since my first +hpt, but seriously, my boobs have doubled in size. Dh thinks it's great! Not so good I'm also getting waves of nausea already ^puke^. But I'm really happy all the same.

Bye for now

Anne


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

HI --- did a hpt last night and it was negative. Now waiting on the wicked witch to arrive. feeling terrible. is it possible the clomid makes premenstual syptoms worse? I feel a lot worse than usual. My clomid was increased last month so am guessing that is why I amfeeling so poorly ?? good luck to all the rest of you. wishing plenty of +ives for you!! Bye for now Johanna


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Anne,


CONGRATULATIONS and yippee. So pleased at your news hope you have a happy healthy pg.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Laine,

Im on 3 cycles so far , i have a scan at the end of August which may determine a increase in my dose, nothing long term discussed

Are there any good books that tell you about all the treatments etc you can go thru??

Lv ju x x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

hI GIRLS,
AF came yesterday so I am no longer in the 2ww. Oh well what can you do cept plod on to the next cycle!! Wshing the rest of you all the very best and hoping there are some +ives soon!! 

Love Johanna


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

HI girls,

Aww Johanna, I am so sorry ^witchypoo^ arrived. Good luck this cycle.

Well my wonderful friend and neighbour went away tonight for a week but managed to cheer me up b4 she went,  , two pints of Vodka and Coke, god I hope I am not pg I would hate to think of the damage that might be done if I am. Don't get me wrong I want to be pg but haven't been this merry in ages lol. 

Told Dh I am filing for divorce he won't  me tonight heheheeheee. Well am off to bed now might see you all in the morning/afternoon etc lol.


Night hope everyone has a great weekend.

Love Helen66


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello girls,

Just popped in to say that I am now more than sure 
^witchypoo^ is coming. As I told you before I chart and my temps are dropping everyday so isn't going to be long. .

Will let you know when anyway.

Hope you all had great weekends.

Love Helen66


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Emma

Heaps of luck for your test tomorrow.


  


Laine x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Emma,

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow too.

Will be thinking of you!!!

Love Helen66
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Laine

For your list -  showed up today - cd28, right on schedule! At least the clomid is regulating my cycle, if nothing else.

ali


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Helen 66

Wishing you heaps of luck for the test tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine,

I am going to disappoint you here!!! I am not going to test tomorrow as I went over my luteal phase by 3 days last month so I have decided to wait till Saturday and see what happens. I am so up and down at the minute I am sure it is PMS so I am waiting a few more days.

Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow.

Love Helen66
xx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine,

Well if I was wavering on whether or not to test today I know now not to waste my hpt as my temps dropped dranstically this morning so the evil  is on her way. Feel crampy and headachy this morning. Well better luck next month lol.
Only 2 mth of clomid left now after this cycle only 1 so I went to weightwatchers yesterday and have vowed to get down to 11 stone for the clinic in 2 mths time. Keep your fingers crossed for me won't you?

ttfn
Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Am I the only one posting in the 2ww board. Looks very much like it. Lol!

Well just to let you know  is arriving have posted on the Clomid board to let you know there too. Tomorrow will be day 1 of cycle probably as I am only bleeding lightly and then spotting at the minute. But terrible Cramps ouch!!

Ok well I have let you know now so I will go off now going to watch Neighbours (how sad am I) 

Ttfn.

Love Helen66
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Helen,

Sorry to hear that and there was me hoping to hear good news from you!

Laine x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine and everyone else.

Just to let you know that yesterday turned out to be cd1. Rang Clinic today and nurse said to count yesterday as day one so I started clomid today. 5th lot.

I was living in hope to Laine. Feeling a bit down at the minute knowing I have only a months left and still haven't got to my 11 stone yet. I just can't seem to keep to the diet at the minute.

Well I will love you and leave you on this board for a couple of weeks now see you all in Clomid section.

Love Helen66
xxxx


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi Helen66

I did do a post on the clomid board, but just wanted to ask you what the doctors have offered to do as another option when you have finished your course of clomid, but i really hope that this next time is your time and i'm so sorry the wicked witch showed her face.

Good luck hun, alison D xxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Helen 66, Sorry that af came to annoy you. Am also intersted like Alison about options. How long are you on the clomid? Am I wrong to think they leave us on it for 6 months or 6 cycles?? Anyway hopefully this month will be yours and you wont have to think about anything else! I have a freind at work who only had sex on day 9 of her cycle and got caught! She had also been ttc but had just stopped Clomid. Her cycles were normally 28-30 days. i am hoping this happens to me this month!! Isnt it amazing when you hear such stories of only doing it the once? Sorry for rambling! Take care hun and hope you are well, love Johanna


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Johanna,

I am now on my 5th lot of 150mgs of Clomid and putting weight back on with all the stress I have been under. I have been put on it for 6 mths now so heres hopeing it is this month or next. My next lot of treatment will be the Gondotrophin Injections but I have to get down to 11 stone for that. I am not doing so good at getting the weight off to be honest as 
I have had alot of stress recently and have been comfort eating. Anyway, Good luck whith the clomid hope you don't wait to long before you fall pg.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Johanna

They can put you on for more than 6 cycles. I went to see my gyn recently after my 6 cycyles fulling expecting to start on the next round either IUI or ICSi and he gave me another 3 courses of Clomid.

And I felt like shouting well if it has not worked after 6 why will it work with another 3 but I go back in September to see him and I am on the waiting list for IUI after me asking to be put on it.

Ali


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

CD30 for me and for the last couple of days, I have been getting cramp like feelings on/off in my tummy and my nips are sore too.

I knew I would start to think about symptoms during the last part of the 2ww. Arghhhhh!

Laine x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Helen, Know what you mean about the weight! I am bigger now than I hav ever been and I cant get my head focused at all to loose it! I am about 11 and half ( could be more now) stone so I know when I go to the specialist I will be told to get thin! I really understand what youre gong through! Hope the stress goes as it is not good for anyone.

Ali, how are you now? Thanks for filling me in on your situation. It is good to know these things as you need to be one step ahead all the time unless you have a great doc. 

Laine good luck in next few days. 

Love Johanna


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Johanna,

I was pleasantly surprised yesterday, I went to Weightwatchers and have lost 2lb, god know how I have done it cause I ate like a pig the last week, I am now 11 stone 11 lb now only 11lb to lose and clinic will be happy, however, I was given a boost, yes got to track now I thought and then my mate came round and it all went out the window, we had a drink one drink led to another her hubby came after work and we had dinner together but to cut a long story short, I was totally ^drunk^ well gone. It turned into a proper party as neighbours and friends piled in till midnight lol.

Well what the heck! it is summer after all. Only had my dinner today not eating anything else trying in my head to work it so by end of week and next weigh in I will have had the right amount lol.

Anyway, Happy Summer.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Helen, You deserve to let rip from time to time. It would be so depressing being good all the time eh! I am off to Leicester in the a.m so will no doubt gain about two stone whilst there but I dont care. I will start again when i return. Great that you lost 2lbs well done! I always think of 2 lbs of butter or sugar! sounds good eh?
Chat next week. good luck hun, Love Johanna xxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Laine,

Im not sure whether or not to put a date down im on day 11 now however i had a period on day 7 am so confused dont know where i am .......im not doing day 21 tests just waiting on my scan on 24th august as ive finished my 3rd lot of clomid gyny gave me...oh well

wishing everyone heaps of luck including you Laine, lets hope the dreaded af stays away ..

Lots of lv Ju x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Only 4 days to go for me BUT I am starting to feel crap, my head is banging (could be the heat though) and I have had a crampy belly for a couple of days.

Oh well, what will be will be eh?

Ju,

Maybe it's best to wait for the scan and see what they say?

Thanks for your good luck wishes.

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10951;start=0#lastPost


----------

